# Eclipse RCP Plugin aus jar starten



## nettchen (5. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

Ich wollte für einenn test ein Eclipse RCP, welches ich als jar exportiert/ gespeichert habe starten.

Da es keine "normale" Java Anwendung ist scheitere ich wenn ich java -jar rcptest.jar eingebe.

Also habe ich es mit dem ant task launch von ant4eclipse versucht. Aber auch das hat nicht funktioniert. bekomme den Fehler:

Could not read launch configuration: net.sf.ant4eclipse.model.platform.resource.FileParserException: Launchconfiguration type 'org.eclipse.pde.ui.RuntimeWorkbench' unsupported

Habe den task mal für eine normal Java-Applikation probiert und dort funktioniert es.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, diese RCP-Applikation (jar File) ohne eclipse IDE zu starten.


----------



## stefan. (5. Aug 2009)

Wieso exportierst du das Projekt nicht als Eclipse Product? Dann liegen alle benötigten Plugins als jar Dateien im plugins-Verzeichnis und eclipse erstellt einen 'Starter'


----------



## nettchen (5. Aug 2009)

Es geht mir darum ein rcp für einen automatischen test automatisiert zu starten. Dieses RCP soll später automatisch deployed und dann halt auch automatisch getestet werden. Dazu wollte ich halt gerne ein skript schreiben in welchem das passiert.

Allerdings scheint es mit dem mir bisher einzig bekannten tool ant4eclipse nicht zu funktionieren. Obwohl das deployen mit dem tool gut funkioniert.

Hatte gehofft, es kenn einer noch ein anderes tool bzw eine andere möglichkeit


----------



## Wildcard (5. Aug 2009)

Die Frage ist aber was genau in dem jar liegt, also kann ich dazu wenig sagen.
Davon abgesehen kannst du ein exportiertes Eclipse Produkt natürlich automatisch ausführen und testen. Das geht wahlweise über den binären launcher, oder über die entsprechend parametrisierte org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.jar


----------



## nettchen (6. Aug 2009)

Also habe für den anfang mir das rcp mail template genommen und das mit dem PDE Export wizard exportiert.

Es geht mir hauptsächlich darum frontend test für rcp's zu schreiben und diese nach einem nightly build automatisiert auszuführen. Dazu muss ich das rcp aber starten können.

Könntest du mir das mit der parametrisierten org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.jar vielleicht etwas erklären oder mir einen Link geben, wo ich etwas darüber nachlesen kann


----------



## Wildcard (6. Aug 2009)

Da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. In 'plugins' liegt die org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.jar, die du ganz normal mit java -jar ausführen kannst. Mit -application übergibst du die ID der Eclipse Application die du starten möchtest. Das war's auch schon.


----------



## nettchen (7. Aug 2009)

Hallo habe es sowohl mit 

java -jar  org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar
-application org.rcpmail

als auch mit 

java -jar -application org.rcpmail org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar

versucht, doch es hat beides nicht geklappt. beim zweiten kamm die Fehlermeldung."Unable to access jarfile org.rcpmail" Ich habe auch versucht die Versionsnr und .jar anzuhängen doch auch damit konnte ich das RCP nicht starten. Ich bin im richtigen Ordner. Ich habe das Plugin extra in den Ordner verschoben wo sich meine übrigen Plugins befinden, damit ich keine Problem mit nicht verfügbaren Plugins bekomme.

Was mache ich falsch? Ich hänge mein RCP mal an. es ist aber wiegesagt nur das RCP Mailtemplate welches man unter eclipse auswählen kann


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2009)

Die zweite Variante ist natürlich falsch, denn du willst ja keine jar mit dem Namen -application starten.
Die erste Variante ist besser, aber die ID deiner Application ist mailtest.application, nicht org.rcpmail. Die Fehlermeldung wird dir auch gesagt haben welche Applications registriert sind.


----------

